# APA Weight Pull -NOR' EASTER- Sussex, NJ 1/16/10 Tractor Supply store



## Fire&Earth (Nov 5, 2009)

*Date:* 1/16/2010
*Location*:	Sussex, NJ
*Surface / Format*:	Rails/Carpet/MWPP
*Event Organizer:* Magnum Force Kennel
*Chief Judge:* Anthony Statuto
*Sponsor(s):* Tractor Supply, Magnum Force Kennel
*Prize(s):* Ribbons 1st - 3rd
*Weigh-ins:* 8:30 - 9:30am
*Start Time:* 2-pulls 2nd to start within 1 hour of the end of the AM pull
*Fees:* $15.00 per dog, $25.00 per dog for both shows

*Other Information:* Tractor Supply
*Address:* 775 Route 23
Sussex, NJ 07461 
*
APA website: * APA Home Page


----------

